# Game 82, Bucks vs Thunder



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

a game with a lot of meaning to the Thunder:



> TEAMS: Bucks (34-47) vs. Oklahoma City Thunder (55-26)
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Wednesday
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/119740539.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Can't lose a game when you want them to.


----------

